# rear shock specifically tuned for a frame?



## jnashed (Sep 12, 2016)

So I am about to purchase a new Fox DPX2 shock that was "specifically tuned" for a Yeti SB6. This shock will go on a Pivot Mach 6. 1) What kind of specific tuning is done? 2) is this placement of spacers? 3) or is this normal external tuning I would adjust anyway for me, my weight , and my riding. Figured id ask here first although I will send a not to Fox as well.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't know for sure, but those are different linkage designs . I would guess that that are tuned/valved different.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I'd be interested to find out what you learned. Shocks "tuned" for various frame/linkages/bikes are a pretty common selling point. It's not clear what it really means. 

We pretty much assume that it's valving, but it would be interesting to know what it is really.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

TwiceHorn said:


> I'd be interested to find out what you learned. Shocks "tuned" for various frame/linkages/bikes are a pretty common selling point.


I don't think it's a gimmick. Different frames will have more than simply different amounts of travel. You'll have differing leverage ratios and even differences in leverage throughout the travel. On a good shock it will be possible to tune the shock to suit. Without that the shock may not work very well at all.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

That may be a seller gimmick because Yeti doesn't specifically say anything that's special about the DPX2 on their SB6 bike. Sometimes a company will use a specific brand of shock and fork to make their system work optimally. For instance, the Scott Ransom uses a Fox shock and fork to optimize the Scott Twinloc system. The fork has a custom 3 position damper that lets the rider use three different modes when pedaling. From what I understand, the three position damper is tuned to certain specs just for the Ransom when compared to a regular two or three position damper on any other fork. Scott also installed the Fox Nude TR shock which seems to be proprietary to Scott bikes. 

I believe that if that shock fits on your bike, you should be fine. It probably won't come with any magical powers for being "specifically tuned" to an SB6 but I'm sure you will love using it anyways!


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> I don't think it's a gimmick. Different frames will have more than simply different amounts of travel. You'll have differing leverage ratios and even differences in leverage throughout the travel. On a good shock it will be possible to tune the shock to suit. Without that the shock may not work very well at all.


Oh certainly it makes "mechanical" or technical sense. I'm just curious how far they go.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

TwiceHorn said:


> Oh certainly it makes "mechanical" or technical sense. I'm just curious how far they go.


I dont think its an incredibly complex damper change.

Its probably about as "specific" and crappy as a three position damper. 
Light. Medium. Heavy. Then, you have your three position damper to change that. But I HIGHLY doubt its any more complex than that. As far as spring curve, well, thats also stupid easy. Full volume, or a .2, .4, .6, or .8cc volume spacer.

Heres my super special damper.

230, 65, 0.2 Spacer, LCM, LRL, CMF.

230mm length, 65mm stroke 
.2cc volume spacer
Live valve compatible - Compression medium tune.
Live valve compatible - Rebound, Light tune.
Climb Mode, Firm.

You have light, medium, and firm. Thats it.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DethWshBkr said:


> You have light, medium, and firm. That's it.


I don't know but I suspect you're right. The point is though that these are internal tunes over and above the adjustments available to the user. So even if the tuning is slight, it still takes into account the behavior of the frame and gives the user predictable damping, balanced frond and rear suspension and a good starting point.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mr Pig said:


> I don't know but I suspect you're right. The point is though that these are internal tunes over and above the adjustments available to the user. So even if the tuning is slight, it still takes into account the behavior of the frame and gives the user predictable damping, balanced frond and rear suspension and a good starting point.


Rear shocks can be purchased with different factory "tunes" and some manufacturers label them better than others. The lack of labeling is what makes it a bit more confusing.

The possibility also exists that the rear shock received a custom tune at some point, which throws all that out the window, but I suspect most sellers who have done this would advertise it as a selling point.

Me, I wouldn't buy a rear shock that didn't have a tune that worked with my particular bike, unless I was going to ship it off for a custom tune anyway. If I needed a new shock for my bike, I'd be talking to the frame manufacturer regarding the stock tunes they recommend.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Harold said:


> Me, I wouldn't buy a rear shock that didn't have a tune that worked with my particular bike, unless I was going to ship it off for a custom tune anyway. If I needed a new shock for my bike, I'd be talking to the frame manufacturer regarding the stock tunes they recommend.


I agree.


----------



## jnashed (Sep 12, 2016)

So its a brand new shock that has not been used that is off an SB6. So no custom tune outside of what was sold with the bike. Again it is a curious question of what the shock manufacture does to "specifically tune " a shock for a frame. Still waiting to hear back from Fox. I think many of assume all shocks are the same really. But if manufactures are making significant changes to the shock for a specific frame then really there should be some sort of labeling on the shock to know that for the future.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Unregard


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

jnashed said:


> So its a brand new shock that has not been used that is off an SB6. So no custom tune outside of what was sold with the bike. Again it is a curious question of what the shock manufacture does to "specifically tune " a shock for a frame. Still waiting to hear back from Fox. I think many of assume all shocks are the same really. But if manufactures are making significant changes to the shock for a specific frame then really there should be some sort of labeling on the shock to know that for the future.


Fox shocks are labelled with a 4 digit code showing the specifics of the tune.

IDK what they do to make them different, but even the same bike frame can have different rear shock tunes.
The Yeti Beti has - or had at the time - a different tune for lighter riders than the SB5 which is the same frame.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

jnashed said:


> Figured id ask here first although I will send a not to Fox as well.


https://www.ridefox.com/content.php?c=foxfactorytune Fox Factory Tune... which lists that shock as one it will do.

Ask them what is done, and what they would do for your bike that is different.

Here are the options they list for that shock:

P-S to F-S adjuster upgrade
2Pos-adj upgrade
L, M, or F piston tunes
Heritage decals
SLS spring upgrade

HTH


----------



## jnashed (Sep 12, 2016)

dr hoo

so they don't include the DPX2 actually under shocks for "factory tune" Again I emailed them so waiting to hear back. Ive also put it out to some other "bike guys" I know that have worked in the industry some. Ill post when I find an answer, as at this point I am very curious for all people buying shocks and or forks from other owners


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Harold said:


> Rear shocks can be purchased with different factory "tunes" and some manufacturers label them better than others. The lack of labeling is what makes it a bit more confusing.


Obvioulsy true, but sticking with FOX, I highly doubt they have infinite custom tunings for bike manufacturers. Honestly, as a bike manufacturer, I doubt they do that themselves. They probably just say a "light, meduim, or firm" tuning themselves.



> The possibility also exists that the rear shock received a custom tune at some point, which throws all that out the window, but I suspect most sellers who have done this would advertise it as a selling point.


Do most, if not all tuners label the fork/shock as such? Just curious.



> Me, I wouldn't buy a rear shock that didn't have a tune that worked with my particular bike, unless I was going to ship it off for a custom tune anyway....


Of course, this would be ideal. You can buy anything then, without concern! I have been tempted to get an X2 (if I can verify it will physically fit). One thing I have been curious about, since aftermarket shocks (especially something like the X2) have 20 or so clicks of high, and low speed rebound and compression - I wonder how they are valved. I would imagine just "very light" since you actually have proper adjustability. You cover the range of ultra light damping, to ultra firm damping based on the clicks. 
I know there is more involved with a damper stack than purely "light-firm" but I'd imagine thats the general idea with aftermarket suspension.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DethWshBkr said:


> Obvioulsy true, but sticking with FOX, I highly doubt they have infinite custom tunings for bike manufacturers. Honestly, as a bike manufacturer, I doubt they do that themselves. They probably just say a "light, meduim, or firm" tuning themselves.


No doubt that the various tunes on different shocks just bracket what the various adjustments on the dampers do, as far as what the lower and upper ends of the range are, and how much of a difference each click makes. I'm sure that sometimes, with some bikes and for some people, different shock tunes can work, just with the adjustments set in different areas. But, unless you know the tune your bike is built to come with and know that you want something tuned differently, there's a chance that you end up with a shock that doesn't let you adjust it where you need it.



DethWshBkr said:


> Do most, if not all tuners label the fork/shock as such? Just curious.


I dunno. I've never had any of my suspension custom tuned before. I know some do, but I don't know enough to make a blanket statement about it. It's sortof a moot point, though, as OP returned and said it's a takeoff from a new bike. Kinda eliminates the full custom tune option, unless Yeti has something specific done to the shocks they buy, since their suspension design is a tad different than everybody else's.

Some manufacturers seem to make shocks that have a wider range of adjustments on the shock to reduce the need for custom tunes. So it's not necessarily always the case that shocks have different damper tunes from the factory, either.

Not all tuners will work on every shock, either, so there's a real reason not to just go willy-nilly making uneducated purchases.


----------



## jnashed (Sep 12, 2016)

OK got some info. I contacted Pivot and Yeti to see what the "tune" is on the shocks. It seems both companies work with Fox to do some degree of internal tuning of the shocks. Specific to the DPX2, Pivot and Fox do not place any volume spacers to start with, they run medium compression valving, a medium rebound damping (code DRM) and a climb tune medium (AFM). Yeti on the SB6 does place a 0.2 spacer, uses compression medium, climb AFM, and rebound DRM as well.

So lucky for me the set up is very similar for the shocks on both frames, save the spacer which can easily be removed. the Pivot guys did not that some times the tuning is not down the middle for all frames which can affect the ride characteristics. Some something to consider when buying an after market shock that had been sold with another frame, especially from Fox.


----------

